

Readability goes HTML 5 on iOS, expect others to follow - glesperance
http://m.zdnet.com/blog/btl/readability-goes-html-5-on-ios-expect-others-to-follow/45910

======
joebananas
> Rest assured others will follow.

Like MLB and NBA, what?

